# Finally got 2007 yard on PhotoBucket!



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Yea!

Got my PhotoBucket straightened out! 
Get to finally share my pics from 2007!

I had emergency surgery on October 25th, so Hubby and our youngest son with his girl friend set up a display in the front yard with some of our stuff. I directed them in what to put where, but they created some props and scenes on their own that came out great! I was so proud of them and the results!

I did far too much for only being out of the hospital for 5 days and had to keep being told to stop and to sit down and rest! It was so hard! I just couldn't help myself. On Halloween, at about 1pm I broke down in tears from both frustration and relief when our son came by to help. I was so exhausted, sick and weak. It was probably stupid to even attempt, but I'm pretty bullheaded and couldn't imagine not having decorations out for the TOTs. (I feel the same about Christmas and the 4th of July, too! Wink Grin)

Enjoy!
(there are 5 short 3-5 second videos of the shadow boxes and hanging cage with the strobes if you go to the left of the pictures)

Halloween 2007 :: Bart hung in shadow box with 20lb test picture by Baricuda - Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job. Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the shadow box effect. Very cool! I couldn't tell, did the skellies move in there as the strobes were going off?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

The skellies just hung with a slight pose. I had a strobe on the top on one side and a strobe on the bottom at the opposite side. They weren't in sync so the effect was pretty cool. One flash would be an arm and ribs another legs and pelvis and when the strobes would catch up to each other and flash together you could see the whole bart. It did give the impression that they were moving.

The frames started out to be pillars, but Hubby's sudden brilliant idea proved to turn out even better than we had imagined!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have 4 of these.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=141085
They are extremely bright and that is what I used.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice job! Lighting was good and everything turned out great


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks great! Good job!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow Ish that has to be the most colorful set up I have ever seen ..looks good
shadow boxes are great idea
you sure have a lot of skellys


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice display. I bet it is the hit of the neighborhood.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have 5 full size Buckies, 5 Barts and 7 Mr. Thrifties and several skulls, plus 20# of bones (might be 30#, can't remember if it was a bag of 10 or 15# when I bought them, but pretty sure it was 10). Then I have almost a dozen Bluckies, a bunch of blucky skulls, and many other skeleton related items like candle holders and stuff.
You might say I have a bit of a skelly fetish! LOL

We get lots of driveby's during the month as I start putting stuff out, and I know because they slow down! heheheh!
What usually gets the ball rollin' is when I do something like this around the end of September:
Halloween 2006 :: enjoying some down time picture by Baricuda - Photobucket


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

No bones about it; those two are hot for each other! ba dum bum!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

^LOL!

Buckies are soooo fun to play with!


----------

